# I'm so glad



## Heather (Aug 27, 2006)

The Office won for best comedy.


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm sorry but I live in a bubble. What's "The Office"?


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2006)

Dude...the teli is your friend! oke:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Office_(US_TV_series)

Steve Carell is hilarious.


----------



## TADD (Aug 28, 2006)

Probably the most incredible show on television... Hellooooo.... I am going out on a limb and saying it is actually funnier than the British one also....


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2006)

When's it on?


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2006)

I have no idea! I tivo'd *everything*. 
I suppose I am going to have to look at some sort of tv guide from now on. 
I hate live tv.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 28, 2006)

Heather said:


> I have no idea! I tivo'd *everything*.
> I suppose I am going to have to look at some sort of tv guide from now on.
> I hate live tv.


 

:sob: baby.




:evil:


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2006)

Thursdays, 9:30. 
http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/

(decided to not be so lazy.) 

John?


----------



## TADD (Aug 28, 2006)

You guys should also check out Fox's The Loop! Very funny!


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2006)

TADD said:


> You guys should also check out Fox's The Loop! Very funny!



Oh, I loved that show but it was cancelled wasn't it?


----------



## TADD (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope --> 2nd season baby...January!


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh....exxxcellent. My source was wrong.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm cranky..............I'm a "Curb" fan...............and Larry David is my family's role model.....well, ........at least my wife and kids say that I act like Larry David........Take care, Eric


----------

